# Snow Fishing?



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Anyone planning to do some fishing in the snow today through tomorrow morning?

I might make a few casts this afternoon if it's not too bad. My expectations are low given the strong North wind.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

The worse the weather the better the bite ! I'm not counting on any snow down here though . just bigfoot and mountain lions ohh my


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Fortunately, Yeti's don't venture this far South until Erie freezes over.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

If I can get 2 good fish on the stringer I'm spending the rest of the evening at Deep Cut ! I'm a opertunistic feeder


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've done it in the past but think i will wait a couple days. 10 to 15 mph North wind with 19° doesn't sound like much fun..... unless i'm dragging my auger and shanty along of course.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)




----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

Caught a 22"pike this am. Quit about 1 pm when snow increased. River still higher than I like it.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

kanu said:


> Caught a 22"pike this am. Quit about 1 pm when snow increased. River still higher than I like it.


You must be running gill nets with Andrew P Stanley on the Hay River brother


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

6 in under an hour!!
Saugeye, that is.
(tried to post a pic but...)

Now to warm up a bit before cleaning fish.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

The first two. I didn't take a pic of their delicious friends.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

You seem to have those fish figured out, congrats!


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks.
I feel like I'm finally getting a broader view of what reservoir fishing can produce. We've been hitting the same places for decades but not really changing our strategy. Sure, we would connect with a few most of the time but nowhere near the consistency of this year. Of course, I never put the time and effort into it before.
Springtime is fairly easy, albeit mostly at night.
Summer and early Fall have been challenging but we have done a lot better this year. I am gathering gear to try a few new tactics next Summer.
I am a total newbie to Fall saugeye. Hunting used to be my Fall obsession but haven't been out much in the last few years. Thanks, in part, to the Casting For Shoreline Eyes thread I was motivated to give it a try once the weather made boating less desirable.

Once I have a good handle on saugeye patterns I hope to figure out the reservoir perch. We always catch one or two while chasing eyes but can't seem to get in the groove when actually targeting them.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Tinknocker1 said:


> You must be running gill nets with Andrew P Stanley on the Hay River brother


This made my day


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> This made my day


I never ment that in a bad way it was just so much colder up north than down here I shouldn't have said it maybe lol


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I just love watching his videos


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

Tinknocker1, I laughed when I read your response about the gill nets. BVIL, thanks for the photos and info. I always like seeing fish photos, and realize that I am not the only person battling 20 mph winds, snow and falling temps just to catch a fish. My fishing buddy was putting his boat in winter storage, and was sure I would be home by 10:30 am when he brought back some turnips. Of course, I wasn't. If the river would have been at normal stage, I would have fished longer. BIG pike are cold weather fish!!!!


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Fished for about twenty minutes today without a bite. Forecast called for 24mph gusts but it was pretty calm and way too sunny. Line guides needed frequent de-icing so I went home and set up a new drop-shot rod.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

If I didn't have to work during snow fall I would of hit it but by time I got home from work and dealt with family emergency it was 430 and I had enough of the cold for day. Awesome catch Bvil glad the hard work paid off. What worked best for you.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Swimbaits fished shallow. They were very aggressive. I was moving a lure back and forth in the water in front of me to check the action and one shot out from behind a rock and tried to grab it. Saw several flashes from short strikes. Kind of reminded me of crappie fishing.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Bvil said:


> The first two. I didn't take a pic of their delicious friends.
> 
> View attachment 330065


Nice walleye. Way to brave the elements.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

That's been my go-to for awhile is swimbaits. Love when they smack them right at your feet.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Good luck on those perch and please share your tactic/approach info if you figure them out. I get a few here and there (some good size too) but never seem to stay on them.

I have grown to really love the swimbaits too. Seems like i only get 2 kinds of bites with them. Some of them seem to nibble nibble at the tail feeling like a bluegill bite that usually results in a swing and a miss. Sometimes come up missing the paddle tail too. The majority of them inhale it so fast it feels like some one hits my rod with a stick and stops the bait in place. Gotta love it!


----------

